# Derby House Rugs



## Alimac19 (11 January 2011)

Anyone got reviews of Derby House turnout rugs?  Bought a Kingshead rug less than 2 months ago and all stitching is now undone and 3 out of 4 clips snapped!!  I will be taking photos of said rug and writing to Kingshad, however I will be requiring a replacement.  I have a Rambo rug for years and it was fab but a bit pricey.


----------



## fatponee (11 January 2011)

I bought 2 turnouts and a stable rug this winter from Derby House.  Am really pleased with the fit on both my warmblood and tb.  Turnouts appear to be really tough BUT 2 leg straps have fallen off and 2 chest clips have snapped.   Think I would buy them again though.


----------



## qaz (11 January 2011)

I bought Derby House turnouts for my horses just before Christmas. All of the clips broke within the first week. The fabric is very week as are the points where straps etc are attached. Within a month all of the rugs were consigned to the bin as they were completely unsalvagable. Mine don't even play rough but just the slightest grab of the fabric and the rugs disintegrated. Just bought Premier Equine ones from their sale and they are far more robust and even though they're a little more expensive it looks like they will last.


----------



## Kenzo (11 January 2011)

For the price of Derby House rugs, you can't knock em, after a few years you may need to have straps/fastenings mending but even if they just last a year, they are worth it, I've had quite a few DH ones while lado was growing so I didn't want to pay a lot for a rug when I knew he wouldn't fit into it the next season etc.

I'd for a size up, to ensure plenty of room around the withers and shoulders if your horse is quite big around that area, to avoid any rubs.


----------



## loz9 (11 January 2011)

mine are still alive, just! But they are been worn by yearlings/2yo who share a field & definately play! lol! I would probably class them as cheap & cheerful, but doubt they would last years & years. So far none of the clips have broken, but the fabric has torn. They are ideal for me tho with the youngsters growing!

ETA i bought the lightweight combo turnouts


----------



## milo'n'molly (11 January 2011)

my combo still going strong but the neck section isn't very roomy. Can't comlain at that price


----------



## lottie940 (11 January 2011)

I've got 4 Derby House rugs and they are all great. They have worn well and the fit is excellent. I swear by them and have never had any problems with them. However the Rhinegold rug my horse came with is the same size as my Derby house rugs and yet it doesn't fit. Think its swings and roundabouts with rugs and one manufacturer is never going to please 100% of its customers all the time. I can't fault Derby House though.


----------



## JoJo_ (11 January 2011)

I had a DH lightweight turnout that I bought a couple years ago. It leaked within a very short time and the stitching went. Very poor quality so i've never bought another DH rug. I dont think buying cheap rugs are worth it unless you are happy to replace it much quicker that a good quality rug. I stick with Weatherbeeta, Mark Todd and Rambo now. Also bought an Axiom HW turnout from Ebay which has been really good all winter so far.


----------



## Alimac19 (11 January 2011)

Thanks everyone for you help.  It sounds to me as though they may not quite live up to the rough and tumble my boy subjects them to.  If the clips and stithcing are a bit weak he will rip them (or so it seems).  I think I will probably spend a bit more and get a weatherbeater or Mark Todd one.  Saying that I wouldn't refuse a DH rug as a spare or a stable rug.


----------



## sprite1978 (11 January 2011)

Am I missing something! I think Derby house rugs are expensive when you look at the poor quality..... I bought 2 and both lasted about 2 months. For the same price I got some Mark Todd rugs in the sales and they just go on and on.


----------



## jjbarney (11 January 2011)

I agree with Sprite. I think they are rubbish and not that cheap. I bought a medium weight turnout and the first time he wore it one of the metal clasps at the front sheared right off at the metal bit. Not that impressed with the fit either. I have a Friesian with big shoulders but quite slight in body. The outdoor one looks like a waistcoat on him and it's a 7ft I should have taken it back but didn't have another mw to put on him. Give me premier equine any day. There rugs last forever and they have a sale on


----------



## competitiondiva (11 January 2011)

I have the derbyhouse combo turnout heavy, the fit is ok, a little shallow and small in the neck depth, but as it's on my yearling who doesn't yet have much depth to him it fits fine, the major down side is the lining which slips back exposing itself at the back and getting wet in the rain, which then leaches up the lining inside giving the horse a cold wet bottom, and the neck part as a result crumples.  Added to that the top clip at the front after 2 months use has snapped!! 

I can't complain too much, I took a chance on an unknown brand, got it in the sales so only paid about £30, so haven't lost too much!!  I think the only positive except the fit is the toughness of the outershell which has stood up nicely!  But after 2 months it is retired instead I'm using an amigo, which is outstanding! (1200D one).


----------



## Paint Me Proud (11 January 2011)

derby house are good but have you tried Swish Equestrian - their rugs are very nice and they have a big sale on at the moment


----------



## Sally-FF (11 January 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			derby house are good but have you tried Swish Equestrian - their rugs are very nice and they have a big sale on at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Another thumbs up for Swish - i have a couple of rugs from them and they are FAB - http://www.swish-equestrian.co.uk


----------



## monikirk (11 January 2011)

Love Amigo Rugs from Hope Valley!


----------



## Honey08 (11 January 2011)

Never really had any problems with mine.  I have the heavy weight turnouts.   I would agree that the clasps are not that strong looking, but they haven't broken on ours - that said, we only have the heavy weights on for mid Jan-end of Feb.  DH stuff is best bought in their sale!  Then its good value.


----------



## Dancing Queen (11 January 2011)

derby house, premier equine, kingshead, saxon - shows how long we had horses and rugs - apart from kh and saxon (which are useless rubbishy rugs) i have not heard of these brands.

I only trust Masta, Weatherbeeta or Shires. Dont throw me any new crappy rugs - give me good solid brands which have never let me down!

I also dislike these combo neck rugs - maybe suitable for full clipped animals but otherwise i jsut dont see the point- i just see potential accidents.


----------



## Dizzle (11 January 2011)

I have a couple of cheap Masta rugs that I love, an Everest which is fantastic and is like new despite being in use for the last year. Had an issue with my m/w DH with full neck in that he trashed it but as he has never trashed a rug before or since (including the sewn back together DH m/w) I think he must have caught it on something.

Hankering after a premier equine combo rug for next winter!!!


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (11 January 2011)

I've only got one DH rug, I needed a cheap turnout at the time and its now in its second winter and I've had no problems with it.  Stays in place, doesn't rub and the stitching and buckles are fine.


----------



## bugbee717 (11 January 2011)

I have had no problem with my dh rugs. I have quite a few.
I have two on my yearlings cause they are cheap and will grow out of them so quick. All my horses play very rough. I have one on my dartmoor hill pony who thinks he is a baby it is water tiight and last years rug. They fit my freisian well in the chest.
I can wait for the cow print to come out again next year.


----------



## SO1 (11 January 2011)

that surprises me as I bought the neck cover only and it is humungous! 



milo'n'molly said:



			my combo still going strong but the neck section isn't very roomy. Can't comlain at that price
		
Click to expand...


----------



## competitiondiva (11 January 2011)

Maybe the separate neck covers are different but the neck section in the combo is very small (depth), mine was on the last whole on a yearling neck!!!!  (so no muscled topline!)


----------



## SO1 (11 January 2011)

the neck cover i bought was medium which they said is suitable for 5ft3 to 6ft rug my pony takes a 6ft rug and this is him in it he has not got a skinny neck he is a chunky new forest. 












i did complain and to give them credit they did send me a small size for free but to honest that is still very big too!

I do not have any rugs but am sure if I did they would not fit my pony if the neck covers are anything to go by!


----------



## fruity (11 January 2011)

I've got a l/w and although in a downpour it will leak to a certain degree the actual stitching and straps are like new. I would get one again i think


----------



## brigantia (11 January 2011)

I  bought one of DH's fly rugs--not the cheapest--and it disintegrated after two summers. The clips would not stay closed and I'd find my mare in the field with the belly straps hanging loose. She could have injured herself.  So that's when I trashed the evil thing--the rug not the pony, lol.

Now I only buy Horsewear of Ireland which seems to have the best fit over her chunky Welsh shoulders. Those rugs have really lasted. 

I bought a Shires turn out during my first year and found that it ripped very easily and that I was needing to get it repaired at least once a year.


----------



## buddylove (12 January 2011)

Bought this one for Rocky in November, within a couple of weeks both chest clips had sheared in half.  Just bought a job lot of replacement (stronger) clips off e-bay and replaced them and the rug has been fine.  He is a 2 y.o. and is forever playing rough and tumble so it has not fared too badly, and I got the fleece rug thrown in as well.  I probably will not invest in an expensive rug until he has stopped growing and pratting about


----------



## amandaco2 (12 January 2011)

got mine in the sales.
the neck hasnt got much room but the rugs are ok
prefere the PE ones though for the fully priced............


----------



## legend22 (13 January 2011)

Neck was way too small for my 2 yr old despite it being a 6'6''. Clip broke off the front almost straight away. Wouldn't buy another one!


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (13 January 2011)

Although Derby House rugs appear to be a very good price, i think you get what you pay for and the rugs aren't the highest standard. My stable rug is more like a turnout rug and is also ripping around the seams, and my fleece cooler has got a huge hole in it and definitely is not the most durable. I like the products Derby House has but do feel their own brand products are lacking in quality. Also their postal service seems to take FOREVER!


----------



## olop (13 January 2011)

I bought my boy the one with the apples on just before Xmas-the chest straps are a bit different to operate but other than that its a great rug & he does look very smart in it lol!!


----------

